# Pocket hole joinery



## Grunt03 (Jul 22, 2018)

New here and first post. Let me know if this is the wrong place for this question.
I've been building solid cornhole boards for a couple of years now. Looking to adjust my construction methods. I've made a couple changes already to ease construction without compromising quality. My next idea is to start using pocket holes/screws to affix the tops (I use 3/4" maple ply) to the frame. I know Kreg makes a lot of different pocket hole screws. I'm looking for advise on other options for screws other than Kreg, or are the Kreg brand scews adequate for my application. I want to toy with this technique due to the ease of replacing the tops of boards if they become damaged. I replaced the tops on my boards this past spring due to damage over 4 years of play and transportation. I always pre-drilled from the top down through the frame with a recessed bit to keep screw heads slightly sunk and then would use wood puddy to make a smooth and level surface again. 
Any ideas on screw types? Am I over thinking this design improvement? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

A lath screw is very similar to the kreg pocket hole screws with the exception of be a phillips head versus a square
hole and the thread is a little finer. I sure wish all screws were made with a torx head!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't see why Kreg screws would be inadequate for your application. Another route is to use screws and plugs. Get a plug cutter and make your own plugs, It will look way better than putty over screws.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a bit confused. Are you looking to straight-up replace your current screws with the Kreg screws? Or are you looking to do pocket holes?

The pocket hole screws would probably not be the best replacement in your current design. But if you move to pocket holes, then I like them a lot.

That said, I haven't built cornhole boards (Or bags boards, as we call them in Chicago) in a long time, but I am curious to see if I can do it all with 1/2 ply to reduce weight and size without compromising playability. Pocket holes would be central to my idea.


----------



## Grunt03 (Jul 22, 2018)

Tony, I'm looking to move to pocket holes. I have an order for 6 sets of boards and will be utilizing pocket holes instead of drilling down through the surface board. My boards are staying as they are since I resurfaced them this past spring.
Thanks for the info. I hadn't thought of using plugs. I will look into some lath screws as the finer thread will be better suited for going into the hardwood (maple) ply that I use for the tops.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I have used a lot of pocket screws and my opinion is that they would be very well suited to your application. I don't know why you are looking at other brands of screws besides Kreg but they are strong and low cost if you buy them 500 or 1000 at a time.


----------



## TarHeelz (Sep 13, 2012)

> That said, I haven t built cornhole boards (Or bags boards, as we call them in Chicago) in a long time, but I am curious to see if I can do it all with 1/2 ply to reduce weight and size without compromising playability. Pocket holes would be central to my idea.
> 
> - Tony1212


The half-inch ply will look fine but it will play strangely as you'll get a trampoline effect as to bags that land hard.


----------



## Grunt03 (Jul 22, 2018)

Good to hear Art. New to pocket jointery and curious about the different options in screws that are used.
And I am more on Tar Heels line of thought. Heavy boards don't bounce. I'm big into to cornhole and despise boards that bounce.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

> A lath screw is very similar to the kreg pocket hole screws with the exception of be a phillips head versus a square
> hole and the thread is a little finer. I sure wish all screws were made with a torx head!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Yep, the kreg should move to torx head. Recently use SS torx head screws in place of the kreg screws for outside construction. I need to find longer bit!


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> The half-inch ply will look fine but it will play strangely as you ll get a trampoline effect as to bags that land hard.
> 
> - TarHeelz


Yeah, that is my biggest concern, but I was hoping to reduce the trampoline effect with creative cross bracing and the pocket hole screws. There is a point where there is so much bracing, you might as well have just used the 3/4" ply. But I'd like to see how well I can do.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you haven't bought a jig yet, the PC sells a sweet pocket hole jig. There are other PH screw brands but I buy Kreg.


----------



## LastMinuteWoodworks (Feb 26, 2018)

Buy bulk screws from somewhere like amazon to save a bunch of money, you can also find off brand keep style screws on there for a lot cheaper then buying the little packs in the store.

And yeah using pocket holes from the inside bottom of the gram screwing up into the top piece would be a great solution. Should be plenty strong enough for sure. And no plugging of holes and no exposed screw heads.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> I have used a lot of pocket screws and my opinion is that they would be very well suited to your application. I don t know why you are looking at other brands of screws besides Kreg but they are strong and low cost if you buy them 500 or 1000 at a time.
> 
> - ArtMann


Definitely. Great use for the Kreg system. You don't need a significant jig either, their base model or second up the line would work great.


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

> I will look into some lath screws as the finer thread will be better suited for going into the hardwood (maple) ply that I use for the tops.
> 
> - Grunt03


Just curious about your choice of finer threads for use with plywood? Kreg recommends coarse thread for plywood applications.

https://www.kregtool.com/about-us/news/kreg-tool-tips-joining/match-screws-to-material-hardness.aspx


----------

